# Help



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm trying to replace an Apple cable that I lost in the tornado and I can't find it.  I know we talked about it here.

It charges the ipad or iPhone but it is a long cable.  It has a regular plug that plugs into the wall and then on the end of that is a square box with a usb connector where you connect your regular iPad or iPhone cable.  This makes for a longer charging cable.

Does anyone know what the cable is called or have a link for one?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Isn't it made by Belkin or Kingston? I have one but can't remember what brand it is. Try doing a search on amazon or ebay for long cable extender for your device


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought it was an Apple cable. I have searched and searched and couldn't find one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is an Apple cable.  I have one and I'm sure I bought it from the Apple store.  Let me look....

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought you did Betsy. Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have it here with me in San Diego.  Tomorrow, when the light is better, I should be able to read the part no.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry to be late for the conversation. 

Is it this one? Long extension cord that plugs into the wall with the square box on the other end?

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Power-Adapter-MC359LL-extension/dp/B003HDSCYI/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1361301978&sr=1-5&keywords=ipad+cable


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Sorry to be late for the conversation.
> 
> Is it this one? Long extension cord that plugs into the wall with the square box on the other end?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Power-Adapter-MC359LL-extension/dp/B003HDSCYI/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1361301978&sr=1-5&keywords=ipad+cable


Yes, that is it! Thank you so much!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Charger-Adapter-A1357-MA591G/dp/B003XKRPZC/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1361598220&sr=1-10&keywords=ipad+cable

This looks like the one I use with my Ipad2.


----------

